# box core bit vs round nose bit?



## prgl7 (Jun 26, 2011)

I am trying out sign making with a router and have come to a perplexity about which bit is better. The box core bit is supposed to be good for carving and making letters. The round nose bit looks the same but has a longer side blade. Which is better for routing letters and shapes needed for making signs?


----------



## Cuemaker (May 14, 2011)

I use ball end router bits. Give a much better cut...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

George, the main difference between these bits is the profile they cut. No advantage either way.


----------



## prgl7 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you. 
George


----------



## prgl7 (Jun 26, 2011)

where does one find such a bit?
George


----------



## Cuemaker (May 14, 2011)

*I like eagle and think and tinker...*

I like eagle and think and tinker...

thinktink.com


----------

